# M18 Pilot Sneak Peek



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Video: Caution, a few explicit lyrics.






I like it so far.

Notice the "M18" engraved in the spoke? Very nice touch.


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

verry nice wheels


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Very clean!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump added 2 more pics


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ehhh idk. Dont look great to me


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the 2 tone look. But all black is my favorite. I'm sure they'll sell a bunch of them. It's good to see something new come out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The only thing I would change is make the black FLAT not gloss, to match the machined look of the silver.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

These would look sweet on my brute! wonder how much they are?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno, no price listed yet on this site Im looking on, but specs say

Available Wheel Sizes: 12×7 | 14×7
Available Bolt Pattern(s): 4×110 | 4×137 | 4×156
Wheel Offset(s): +10mm
Wheel Finish(es): Machined Metallic Silver and Gloss Black Lip
Wheel Cap: Bolt-on (Interchangeable with M12, M15 and M17)
Wheel Weight: TBA
Warranty: Lifetime Structural | One-Year on Finish


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the more i look, the more i like. if I can nab me a new black 850XP I think these would look sweet on it.


----------

